# Turntable.fm/vpsBoard --- Who want's to be a DJ?



## drmike (Nov 10, 2013)

Was wondering when folks might want to have a good old fashion evening/night of music around here?   Turntable.fm/vpsboard is a new thing Mann put in place.   I've been a listener on Turntable.fm for a while.   Interesting when I can find something eclectic and less modern noise.

Time to plan a mid week DJ throw down.  No genre, come as you are.  

Who wants to come listen and who wants to DJ?

Count MannDude in and I'll spin a few tracks.



> TurnTable.FM/vpsBoard - This is worth posting although not very active. For those of you unaware what TurnTable.fm is, you can read more about it here: http://en.wikipedia....ki/Turntable.fm Unfortunately to join us you will need to have an American IP, so for those of you outside the USA, unless you've got a VPN with an American IP, you'll not be able to rock out with us. I'm very active on TurnTable.FM, so I will try to participate and be in the room as much as possible to spin some tunes with community members.


----------



## terafire (Nov 10, 2013)

This sounds fun!


----------



## earl (Nov 10, 2013)

Sure, play some tunes..


----------



## MannDude (Nov 10, 2013)

Im here. I'm always on Turntable.FM


----------



## MannDude (Nov 10, 2013)

Someone hop up on stage with me so I can hear my own music. Only downside to this is when you DJ in a room and you're the only one up on stage, you're limited to 30 second samples. The room can hear what I play but I can't. Bummer.


----------



## Pmadd (Nov 10, 2013)

This looks cool.


----------



## drmike (Nov 10, 2013)

There are 5 of us DJ'ing now... couple other listeners...  Come on by


----------



## bizzard (Nov 10, 2013)

Its US only!  :unsure:


----------



## drmike (Nov 10, 2013)

bizzard said:


> Its US only!  :unsure:


What!  That sucks....

Can always do the VPN or SSH tunnel to circumvent the wall of royalty paying control extortion.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 10, 2013)

drmike said:


> What!  That sucks....
> 
> Can always do the VPN or SSH tunnel to circumvent the wall of royalty paying control extortion.


This.

Couple folks on stage right now are not in the US. I suspect they're using a VPN unless they're _imposters... _


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 10, 2013)

Yep VPN 

I'm in Asia and I"m VPNing in!


----------



## earl (Nov 11, 2013)

@drmike

so where's the johhny cash?


----------



## earl (Nov 11, 2013)

have to use RDP.. quality not the greatest, lol


----------



## drmike (Nov 11, 2013)

Glad someone recognized the avatar @earl 

I have a big ole list... we'll get er' done.


----------



## earl (Nov 11, 2013)

drmike said:


> Glad someone recognized the avatar @earl
> 
> I have a big ole list... we'll get er' done.


Do you think somoeone would actually think it's a picture of you and a guitar pointing the finger?


----------



## drmike (Nov 11, 2013)

Nah, doubt they'd confuse me with that, but have to keep them on their toes 

We've had some interesting/funny avatars on vpsBoard, so bet a couple of people did double takes on folks.


----------



## drmike (Nov 11, 2013)

Some of us are still over on Turntable spinning tunes...


----------



## blergh (Nov 11, 2013)

Cool idea, but useless for anyone that is not in the US. Not going to hop on a VPN just for this


----------



## bpsRobert (Nov 11, 2013)

My brother is the DJ in the family, i'll send him that way


----------



## johnlth93 (Nov 11, 2013)

Yap i am from Asia too and i proxy myself into it =P

Anyway it's interesting but i could only go with it on Weekends.


----------



## drmike (Nov 11, 2013)

We're back on Turntable celebrating the US holiday with MUSIC.

Stop on by.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 20, 2013)

Moke and I are holding down the fort. Come join.


----------



## scv (Nov 22, 2013)

Tonight's selection is wildly varying ...


----------



## Francisco (Nov 22, 2013)

scv said:


> Tonight's selection is wildly varying ...


YO' IT'S YO' CANDYMAN


----------



## drmike (Nov 22, 2013)

Hehe... wild variation is understatement...

Went from death metal to rap to old school to who knows what...


----------



## yolo (Nov 22, 2013)

What are we gonna do when turntable shuts down in the next 2 weeks or so


----------



## drmike (Nov 23, 2013)

Unsure what we are going to do, but bound to be something else fun out there for group music sharing.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 23, 2013)

yolo said:


> What are we gonna do when turntable shuts down in the next 2 weeks or so


Not sure. I'm looking into an alternative, some sort of online radio with good tunes to listen to while working.


----------

